# Devils Lake Fishing Report 8/27



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cooler windy weather made fishing rather difficult this past week. Those who 
did make it out reported fair fishing in most parts of the lake. Some of the 
places producing fish are the north end of Six Mile Bay, Doc Hagens, Patience 
Point, the bridges of the Mauvee, Six Mile, Hwy 57 & 20, Five Crows, the north 
end of Creel Bay, the Stromme Addition, and the Storm Sewer area. Anglers are 
trolling cranks or bottom bouncers with spinners, or jigging the bridges and 
rocky structure. A few fisherman are still reporting some nice fish cranking 
openings around shallow weedbeds. Shore fisherman have also been reporting 
some good fishing between the dike south of town to Acorn Ridge. Most fish 
being caught are smaller eating sized fish, but a few nicer fish are being 
caught as well. White bass fishing remains sporadic with most fisherman 
finding them while looking for walleyes. Pike continue to be caught along with 
walleyes in most parts of the lake. Perch fishing continues to be quite slow 
for this time of year. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

